

Chrome for Android update - modeless
http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2013/02/chrome-for-android-update.html

======
georgemcbay
Looking forward to trying this. Chrome on Android so far has been blazingly
fast (naturally) but also surprisingly buggy.

